# Cleaning with oxiclean



## Dutch (Jun 14, 2015)

After measuring SG, or using the spoon for a quick stir, do you wash everything with Oxiclean evertime or just rinse and use sulfite?

Also if you use your own bottles, and you emptied one, is it enough to rinse it with hot water and use sulfite before filling them again, or do you wash them with oxiclean everytime?

Thanks!


----------



## vacuumpumpman (Jun 14, 2015)

I will sanitize everything with sulfites.

I normally don't have to use oxiclean much as my bottles are rinsed out every time we get done using them.


----------



## Julie (Jun 14, 2015)

I do like Steve does. The only time I use oxyclean is when I have stubborn stains in my carboys. And I use the oxyclean that does not have bleach in it.


----------



## Dutch (Jun 14, 2015)

Glad to hear that, then I'm on the right track


----------



## jgmann67 (Jun 14, 2015)

Julie said:


> I do like Steve does. The only time I use oxyclean is when I have stubborn stains in my carboys. And I use the oxyclean that does not have bleach in it.




The one with the green lid. 

I will soak bottles for a few days in oxi clean to remove commercial labels, then rinse thoroughly with the hottest water I can stand. Once, they're de-labeled and clean, I store them till I need them. The morning of bottling day, I'll start by sulfite spritzing the bottles and let them air dry.


----------



## richmke (Jun 15, 2015)

For equipment that is only briefly in contact with the wine, a rinse with clean water is all you need. Then sanitize prior to each use.

For things that need a little more cleaning (like the pail, carboy, used bottles) I will use Oxygen Brewery Wash, or Powdered Brewery Wash. They are designed for cleaning brewing equipment.

Now that I have the Allinone Pressure Washer, I will use that to clean bottles prior to each use (use Oxygen Brewery Wash), and then sanitize.


----------



## JohnT (Jun 17, 2015)

I agree, It is way more important to clean before use than to clean after use. I rinse in hot water and then k-meta prior to use. 

As far a bottles, I first rinse in a solution of that automatic dishwashing detergent (the gel type), then rinse in screaming hot water 3 times and then allow to dry on a drying rack before tossing them into my "bottle bin". Before use, all I do is to rinse in k-meta and allow to drain before filling.


----------

